# [SOLVED] Java won't update - what to do



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a Dell Studio XPS 8100 running windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.

I got a notice that Java needs to update but then it won't install. I click on install and get error message (forgot the error). What do I need to do? 

Also, I when I went to the Java update site, there were several versions of update 23 and I didn't know which was the correct version to try to download from the site. 

I also noticed on my Java on my control panel doesn't have an update button like it did in the past.

The only Java on my computer is Java 6 Update 20 64-bit and Java 6 update 22 - someone in the past said to keep the 64-bit on after updating unless a new 64-bit was updated - is this true? Or should there only be one Java (someone else said that)?

Thank you.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Java won't update - what to do*

You could try uninstalling ALL of the current Java editions on your system, including the 64-bit version, and try re-installing them all once again. Since you're running Windows, you can just click on the "Free Java Download" on THIS PAGE and it will install the latest version. 

You can find the 64-bit version ♠HERE. You'll also notice at the top of this page a link that says "Remove Older Versions." If you click on that link, it will take you to a page explaining what you can do to uninstall the older versions.

Good day!

Mike


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Java won't update - what to do*

On the 64-bit - not sure if it's the file size 10MB or the file size 15.3MB - neither says 64-bit in firefox


----------



## timailius (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Java won't update - what to do*

From doing research on my own java troubles, I've discovered that Java has two independent versions, 32-bit and 64-bit. They run separately, and you need to download both of them if you're using 32-bit AND 64-bit browsers. In my case, Java works fine in IE 64-bit, but won't load at all in IE 32-bit, Firefox or Chrome. 

As far as I can tell, IE is the only 64-bit browser so far, and the Java download page checks your browser version at page load, so you won't see a 64-bit download option unless you open the page with IE 64-bit. (And the 64-bit installer is the larger 15Mb file).

Good luck.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Java won't update - what to do*

Thanks I'll download both


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Java won't update - what to do*

It came up with "software has already been installed on your computer".


----------

